# Best BMW Chip Tuning Options for Peak Bavarian Performance



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I bought a software update from Bootmod3 for my 328i. I am very pleased with the additional horsepower but realize that it comes mostly from increased boost from the turbos. I also installed a bigger intercooler and stronger charge pipe.

The only problem is that Massachusetts requires a yearly inspection. No car with a tune will pass the inspection. So once a year I flash back to stock and reset (by driving) the emission sensors. Then after the inspection I reflash with the tune.


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

southcoastguy said:


> I bought a software update from Bootmod3 for my 328i. I am very pleased with the additional horsepower but realize that it comes mostly from increased boost from the turbos. I also installed a bigger intercooler and stronger charge pipe.
> 
> The only problem is that Massachusetts requires a yearly inspection. No car with a tune will pass the inspection. So once a year I flash back to stock and reset (by driving) the emission sensors. Then after the inspection I reflash with the tune.


Unfortunately that is a common problem across the US. Living in CA, we've got to do exactly what you do in order to enjoy the performance gains. Fortunately the installation of the hard parts like you've added don't have to be removed and a quick reflash of the ECU makes it ready for inspection. Overall I feel the trade-off is worth it.


----------



## MarekBMW (Jan 12, 2018)

Those piggy backs are waste of your $$$, put your money to true ECU tune. You should be able to pass inspection with stage 1 tune unless you delete your cat, if you are in CA look up Mission Performance.


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

MarekBMW said:


> Those piggy backs are waste of your $$$, put your money to true ECU tune. You should be able to pass inspection with stage 1 tune unless you delete your cat, if you are in CA look up Mission Performance.


Thanks for the suggestion. For some, the performance benefits of a piggy back are exactly what they expect. There are always going to be shops that do custom tunes for big HP increases, but they're not as easily accessible for many owners. That is why pieces like this are done, and some people just like to DIY.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought a Dinan performance chip for my 2016 535i and decided I wasted $2500. I could not tell any difference. Never again.


----------

